# Pros and cons of melamine enclosure builds and pine enclosure builds



## crazzzylizard (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi guys what do you think I should use melamine or pine to build enclosure and please give reasons also how much on average is glass per square meter and should I have frameless opening glass doors or sliding glass doors and final question do you recon I can get it done in under $350.


----------



## Hamalicious (Oct 10, 2012)

What size enclosure?


----------



## crazzzylizard (Oct 10, 2012)

4ftx2ftx2ft


----------



## Hamalicious (Oct 10, 2012)

I built my enclosure out of melamine. It was two 4'x2'x2' enclosures on top of each other. I havnt had any problems so far with retaining heat which to me in the main thing to consider when choosing materials. I had sliding glass doors and all 4 panels cost me around $60 from memory. I don't think you'd have a problem building it for under $350, just depends how high tech you go with all the gadgets.


----------



## BIGBANG (Oct 10, 2012)

malimine mate it is by far the easiest material to work with and also maintain. if you dont like white then go to your local cabinetmakers and you would be surprised the range of colours you can get it in including timber grain of all different types


----------



## Cougar2007 (Oct 10, 2012)

I just bought a pre made Dalbarb White malimine enclosure, 4ftx2ftx2ft fully wired up. Just add globes, cages and thermostat etc. Got 2 for $300 each at my local shop. I dont know if they are a advertiser here so i wont say where i got them, but id shop around and see what you can get. Some rd hot prices if you look around.

View attachment 267391


Sorry about the photo. I cant rotate it but you get the idea


----------



## crazzzylizard (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Gus the only real thing with price that I was worried about was the price of glass


----------



## saximus (Oct 11, 2012)

crazzzylizard said:


> Thanks Gus the only real thing with price that I was worried about was the price of glass



Shop around and tell the glazier what you're using it for. I've found there can be a huge difference between prices and the one I got most of my enclosure glass from was pretty fascinated by the fact that he was making snake cage doors and so he was really friendly about the whole thing. 
Also if you're really worried then maybe consider using timber framed glass. Doing it that way means the glazier doesn't have to finish the edges which will save you quite a bit. If you do it that way though just be really careful handling it. The scars on my hand are a good reminder for how sharp unfinished glass is haha


----------



## Jacknifejimmy (Oct 11, 2012)

Built my melamine 4x2x2 including glass(on tracks) for about $145, fittings included, but not light cage or thermostat.


----------



## Shaggz (Oct 15, 2012)

Glass can get expensive if you don't know what to buy like i did on my first enclosure build, my glass doors are 7foot by 4 foot and cost me $440 due to going the wrong way about it. But they do look awesome with 6mm laminated glass and alloy runners with built in locks lol. Will definately go the cheaper route of 5mm glass and plastic runners on the next build


----------



## Bigchewy (Oct 15, 2012)

Shaggz said:


> Glass can get expensive if you don't know what to buy like i did on my first enclosure build, my glass doors are 7foot by 4 foot and cost me $440 due to going the wrong way about it. But they do look awesome with 6mm laminated glass and alloy runners with built in locks lol. Will definately go the cheaper route of 5mm glass and plastic runners on the next build



i give u ideas go to the tip or eBay use glass sliding door or French door they have big glass panels and they are laminated etc aus safety glass stamp on them why spend new glass on big bucks where there so many second glass u can make it fit hope I give u ideas because I saw on eBay 
Glass panel 5mm toughened | eBay


----------

